# Warranty terms on new motorhomes



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Just when my 6 month old top of the range Autosleeper coachbuilt has been returned to the factory to attempt under warranty claim to rectify very poor quality of fit and finish, it set me wondering about manufactuers warranties and terms. Most seem to stick to one year for a full warranty on habitation areas and equipment with reductions in the second year and the likes of Fiat and Peugeot and Mercedes giving three years on chassis and cab.

Does anyone know of a longer warranty offered for habitation parts and by whom ?

I see that Bailey, which has entered the motorhome market just this year, offers 10 years guarantee on the bodywork which is accepting some long lasting liability and confidence in its product's quality and life span.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

our euramobil came with 3 years on interior and base vehicle and i think 6 years on bodywork against water ingress imagine most of the german makes would be similar


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

3 on the ford bit from date of registration.
2 on the gubbins inside, not specific to Dethleffs, ie heater, fridge, taps etc.
6 years on water Ingress


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Our Chausson has 2 years full manufacturer's warranty on the habitation side and a 5 year water ingress guarantee. The cab has a 2-year Fiat warranty, which includes Europe-wide breakdown assistance. 

(We also have RAC breakdown cover through our Comfort Insurance policy, as a belt and braces approach).


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Autosleeper do sell a 3rd year warranty extension but it would not be transferable to next owner. 
I sold my autosleeper after 15 months so the 3rd year fee was wasted, if you are not going to keep it more than 2 years dont bother.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Having purchased our Rapido in Germany we didn't realize there are differences in the EU

Fiat was only 2 years bought UK is 3 or ours is 1 and 7
UK is 2 I forget now

Rapido bought in UK is 3 years for water ingress but 5 for ours purchased in Germany. 

Weird 

Carol


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Just wondering if there are now any manufacturers doing 3 years or more warranty on the habitation areas they build incl bodywork


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

All new Swifts have a 10 year water ingress warranty.
Gerry


----------

